# Great Work.



## tincture500 (Feb 25, 2016)

You certainly would qualify for best innovator on this. I just ordered the exact gear motor from surplus sales.  $18. Shipping is $8. 
Again. Great work


----------



## dlane (Feb 25, 2016)

Am I missing somthing


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 26, 2016)

Nothing there to miss??????? GHOST POST OH MY


----------

